
Boks - A Visual Grid Editor - zen53
http://toki-woki.net/p/Boks/
======
systemtrigger
When I went to install the AIR app, it warned me "system access:
unrestricted." Huh? Is that normal for an AIR app? I chose not to install
Boks.

